# My wife made an amazing discovery!



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

This was a very hard earned and unexpected find and it couldn't have happened to a better person. My beautiful wife had the honor of unearthing this very rare (for our neck of the woods) button. We also found some other great homesite finds.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Great find!!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

A confederate soldier must have been dodging Yankee bullets and lost his button in the 1860's and you found it after all these years. Way cool , great find.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

OKEE said:


> A confederate soldier must have been dodging Yankee bullets and lost his button in the 1860's and you found it after all these years. Way cool , great find.


Thanks for watching! We are still trying to figure out exactly why the button was there. I've done a bunch or research regarding the war in my county and nothing points anywhere close to this location. And ro top it off, we went back this past weekend and found a union eagle button. So both sides came through.
Very strange and fascinating.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool to think of all the possibility of how those button come to rest at that spot. Have you watched Diggers on Netflix? You found some Civil War nectar :grin:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dang that's amazing!


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

OKEE said:


> Cool to think of all the possibility of how those button come to rest at that spot. Have you watched Diggers on Netflix? You found some Civil War nectar :grin:


I don't have cable. I saw where it was added to Netflix but I haven't watched it.
Thanks for checking out the video!
Hopefully we can solve the mystery. I highly doubt they were just passing through and both happened to lose a button 50 yards from one another.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

It's amazing the history we sometimes have around us and we have no clue about it. Nice find!


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

bekins24 said:


> It's amazing the history we sometimes have around us and we have no clue about it. Nice find!


Tell me about it! Before I got into metal detecting, I knew only what my public education had taught me, which was very little. I had no idea that the troops had literally marched right through my neighborhood and camped within a mile from my house. It was a huge camp, too. Thousands of troops. Unfortunately, I was not the first person to find that camp...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

